# 1988 Ford F250 Common Problems



## DeereFarmer

I am looking to buy a very good 1988 Ford F250 tomorrow and I wanted to know if there are any common problems to look for (other than it being a Ford ). From al the pics the guy sent there is only a very little spot of rust. It doesn't even have the rot on the rear fenders. It is the 5.8 (I wouls assume... yeah, great MPG), 4x4, has pwer everything, stereo, hitch, and has never plowed a day before in its life. The price is exactly what I want to spend


----------



## 85F150

since it is an auto, jsut make sure do the normal routine on it with a cooler and flush...

Go over all the u-joints, especially teh front axle ones, they are a PITA to change. 

If dual tanks check to make sure they are switching properly. Make sure no leaky either.

Can't really think of any common probs. 87-96 are good years as they all used SD EFI & are easy to get parts for.


----------



## DBL

if its dual tanks those tank selector knobs go so check that other than that theyre pretty solid


----------



## DeereFarmer

Awesome guys. I had the dual setup in my old F150 and it went the first month I had the truck! Thanks!!!


----------



## ChloMag

I have an '89 F250HD with the 460 engine. Just shy of 100k miles I had to replace the engine. The Cat. Converter plugged up and smoked four cylinders. The paint fell off in '92 and the vin # was not in the recall. I have replaced the starter 5 times, I think it is too close to the manifold and gets too much heat. I might shield it when I put the next one on, same as I said when I put the second one on. It is an extended cab long bed. Turning radius is way larger than my Chevy. It eats front tires.

Other than that it gets the job done. It's been paid for since '92 and I plan to run it until repair costs me more than a payment on another truck.

Eric


----------



## firelwn82

looks like a nice truck


----------



## DeereFarmer

I went to go see the truck today. It need a lot more work than the guy let on and was nowhere near the quality that the pics looked like. To say the least I was disappointed for driving 3 hours round trip for it, but hey, that's shopping. Would rather be doing that than shopping clothes! Oh well, the search resumes! Thanks again guys.


----------



## 85F150

i know how ya feel, i am trying to find a good parts truck to swap an ext cab on to my reg cab swb truck......serach far and low trying to get just what you want and not get bent over.


If you really want a good work truck i would step ip to the f350 because after 1985.5 it received a solid dana 60 axle instead of the TTB dana 50 like the F250.

It can be put away wet and ridden hard day in and day out without as many probs.


----------



## DeereFarmer

Right now, I would take any decent 4x4 I can get my hands on. The sad part was this truck was decent. There was about 1/2" of rust and that was it, but the guy said it needed nothing and of course it did, and too me a 3 hour drive to find that out! It had the true dual exhaust, but only one was hooked up to the header. The "recent" inspections sticker was recent three years ago. No leaks meant it only leaked when it ran. New brakes were probably the stock ones that were on in 1988 and went straight down to the floor. The front left rotr was rotted the whole way through. The 3 out of the 4 new tires were different sizes and the two that were the same size were worn all on the right side of each tire, but not on the left at all. The hitch had rusted half off. The guy said on the phone that it was road ready and to come down and take it for a spin, but in reality he says it was a yard truck for the last 2 years and that was probably what it was best used for... thanks man! Just too many little problems all over the place. Like the throttle cable attatched with duct tape!:angry:


----------



## firelwn82

ahhhhh: so did you buy it? lol. You did give him a nice swift kick in the nuts before you left correct


----------



## 85F150

wow that does suck.....i will have to remem the duct tape thing


----------



## DeereFarmer

Naaah... I actually even shook his hand. He was a white collar and really din't know too much!


----------



## MickiRig1

For future reference on what goes bad all the time on that year range:
1. The ignition module mounted to the Distributer. ( Replaced 5 in 15 years )
2. Distributer Caps, (some engines) 2 years to almost the day than wear out.
3. Duel EFI pump setup, both pumps,one takes out the other low pres--> High.
4. The mehanical-pressure duel tank switcher on the frame rail. ( it will drive you nuts )
5. Front end, u-joints,steering every 30k on a plow truck no matter what you do.
6.Pin retained front calipers, keep them clean and greased or they will freeze up.
7. Exhaust manifolds \ oil pans rust out.
8. Shift collar on the steering column wears out.

It's just a list of jobs I have re-visited on my trucks and my Dad's over 30 years of fixing Fords.


----------

